# Found this skink, please id



## Albino93 (Nov 27, 2012)

Found this little guy in the laundry, pretty certain its a yellow bellied water skink but not 100% sure, i didnt get a chance to see the belly tho. It was found in medowie, NSW. As a guess its snout to vent length was around 10ish cm, very cute little fella. 

View attachment 272070
View attachment 272071


----------



## vicherps (Nov 27, 2012)

It looks like a Eastern Water Skink (Eulamprus quoyii) to me the yellow dorsolateral stripe that starts from just in front of the eye and extends to the mid body (on this specimen) is a characteristic that heatwolei doesn't possess.


----------



## 007_lizards (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree with vicherps, it does look like a Eastern Water Skink


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 27, 2012)

vicherps said:


> It looks like a Eastern Water Skink (Eulamprus quoyii) to me.



Could be i guess, they do look very similar. Whats the best/easiest way to tell them apart (for the inexperienced, like me )?


----------



## vicherps (Nov 27, 2012)

The yellow dorsolateral stripe that starts from just in front of the eye and extends to the mid body (on this specimen) is a characteristic that heatwolei doesn't possess.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh okay, thanks.
Yeh we usually find them hiding under abit of broken fence laying flat on the ground behind the shed. Alot of spiders too :/
At home i only ever find little garden skinks and the odd bluetongue, its nice to find something a little different.


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 27, 2012)

We really need ianofoz to identify this one


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 28, 2012)

> We really need ianofoz to identify this one



The laughter, it is too much.

Yeah it's definitely an Eastern Water, p.s. you won't find a heatwolei at Medowie or really anywhere near that area. Gotta go either down closer to Sydney or at higher altitude in Gloucester (and north of)


----------



## Wally (Nov 28, 2012)

He was "in" not "of".

And yes..... the memories.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Albino93 (Nov 28, 2012)

Can someone fill me in, who's ianofoz?
JasonL, they are some good shots. Where were u when u found them?
Thanks all for ur input.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 28, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Can someone fill me in, who's ianofoz?
> JasonL, they are some good shots. Where were u when u found them?
> Thanks all for ur input.



hahaha he who befriends wild skinks and keeps them like pets. search him. some of his threads were good until he became the lizard guru...

- - - Updated - - -

his name is actually ianinoz if you want to search him.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 28, 2012)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/lizards-dream-asleep-brumation-165035/

First thread I read. Pmsl


----------



## JasonL (Nov 29, 2012)

Blue Mountains


----------

